# Have you ever had sex? Post your achievements! :D



## Amumu (Apr 2, 2015)

After reading one thread about virginity. I'm really curious of a real percentage. Please be honest!

PS. 
I'm virgin. Kissed 2 girls in my life. (w/o tongue)

*Post your achievements! ;d*

*Edit:*
Jesus ****. And I thought that people here are 98 % virgins. I suppose for people with SA it's easy to hook-up. I feel such loser right now. lol


----------



## IllusiveOne (Jul 1, 2015)

I have. Though I paid for it, so not really an achievement.


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

Not a virgin.

I'm really backwards about things and have had sex with more people than I have kissed. :con

I have only kissed my husband.


----------



## Oh Dae su (Nov 21, 2013)

Having sex is an achievement? :lol Maybe to this forum. It's just sex....The obsession with sex on this forum is becoming tiring.


----------



## Amumu (Apr 2, 2015)

Oh Dae su said:


> Having sex is an achievement? :lol Maybe to this forum. It's just sex....The obsession with sex on this forum is becoming tiring.


Yea. For some it is! Especially for shy guys. It's just sex for those who have done it tons of times. But for those(especially sexually frustrated ones), who have never touched a girl, is a way different story.


----------



## Strychine (Jul 7, 2015)

Yes, with both girls and guys.
Both good in different aspects


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

Virgin till I die off this shutter island.


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

Yes. It's been the one thing that has motivated me enough to work hard for it and overcome my SA enough to make it happen. And it has been worth the effort (in most cases)

I suppose compared to some I've had a lot of sex and partners, but to me it never feels like enough. I always want more, but don't have the money or confidence or beauty to get it. So I go months alone and single and bored and horny, then meet someone, date briefly or hookup, it's nice for a little while, we realize we aren't compatible or that into each other, and move on. Repeat repeat repeat. 

I finally met someone this year that I could picture settling down with, they were great not just in bed but in all aspects of the relationship and we were really happy together. But after several months with them, they had to move far away due to work. Looking unlikely that we could reconnect due to distance and money issues.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

I have had sex hundreds of times in my life. The last time I had sex was two weeks ago.


I'm not boasting. Just you asked *shrug*


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

No I haven't. At this point it's not something I'm even all that interested in pursuing honestly.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Amumu said:


> After reading one thread about virginity. I'm really curious of a real percentage. Please be honest!
> 
> PS.
> I'm virgin. Kissed 2 girls in my life. (w/o tongue)
> ...


What are the chances of meeting two girls without a tongue?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

TenYears said:


> Well, since you asked...I've had sex thousands of times. I mean, I was married for 18 years, and we did it every, single night. Plus girlfriend's in between, before, after. Plus my first ex-wife.
> 
> There was the night of four times lol. We did it in every room in the house, kids were at her parents.
> 
> ...


in the history of unnecessary posts

this one belongs as a side note in the textbook, in a list of other references


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

TenYears said:


> *-in a graveyard (Yeah. Pls don't judge. There's a story behind this.)*


I don't think it's physically possible to not judge someone for that without hearing the story behind it.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> in the history of necessary posts
> 
> this one belongs as a side note in the textbook, in a list of other references


Now I feel bad that I didn't go into considerably more detail about my 'conquests'.

Must...rub it...in everyone's....faaaacceeeeee


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Never will.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

TenYears said:


> Well, since you asked...I've had sex thousands of times. I mean, I was married for 18 years, and we did it every, single night. Plus girlfriend's in between, before, after. Plus my first ex-wife.
> 
> There was the night of four times lol. We did it in every room in the house, kids were at her parents.
> 
> ...


The Dr. Seuss of sex locations this guy.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

TenYears...any pics?? Picccssss. Let's see this. Next time you are in your parent's hot tub make sure to document it for us.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

crimeclub said:


> The Dr. Seuss of sex locations this guy.


that's exactly what i was thinking

in a box, with a fox?


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Staticnz said:


> TenYears...any pics?? Picccssss. Let's see this. Next time you are in your parent's hot tub make sure to document it for us.


Yes. My ex wife and I made a sex tape. I'm srs.


----------



## Moses Chol (Jul 19, 2013)

Staticnz said:


> I have had sex hundreds of times in my life. The last time I had sex was two weeks ago.
> 
> I'm not boasting. Just you asked *shrug*


How the hell you have SA and u have sex that many times?? lol


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't have SA. I have depression.


Yes. I am a fake phony fake face.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Many times with both guys and girls. Finding someone good in bed and compatible in a relationship with common interests and the right life circumstances is hard and rare though.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## Waifu (Jul 21, 2014)

My achievement is tempting my bf into masturbating.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

^ while you were there!??


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Yeah. And I miss having it very much. Nothing too wild...I mean my stories are just, I didn't think we were going to f*** but we ended up f***ing. Like I once met this nerdy looking girl off online dating. We talked for idk 10-20 mins in my truck(tractor trailer), everything was good. I was kinda talking her ear off. The whole time I wasn't even sure I would get a kiss for the road.

I ended up getting more than kiss! She comes to where I was sitting and gives me one hell of a kiss with her juicy lips.We than make out for a bit. I still hold that kiss as my best kiss! After that she's like "do these close?", referring to the curtains that separate the cab and the sleeper. We close the curtains. Than she gives me....well fill in the blanks. Than we get down to business. The sex was actually pretty bad but I was able to redeem myself during my 2nd meet with her. Ended up being a decent fling and she was a hell of a cook too. Yummy.

So yeah that's just one story. Again nothing too wild. My sexcapades have been in hotels, her place(oddly enough I never had sex in my actual house), my truck, I once had sex with her father being in the next room, those are some examples. Going on the 7th month now that I haven't got laid, sucks f****** ***!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice! That's pretty cool man! What happened to that girl? Why did you part ways?


I'm currently fostering a new relationship. Don't want to screw it up. She seems incredibly cool though.


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Staticnz said:


> Nice! That's pretty cool man! What happened to that girl? Why did you part ways?
> 
> I'm currently fostering a new relationship. Don't want to screw it up. She seems incredibly cool though.


It was just a fling for a couple weeks. I actually wanted more than a fling but she didn't.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Wish I could say I still was
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Disheveled and Lost (May 9, 2015)

I guess I had sex 100 or 150 times but mostly with 2 women many years apart, they both kind of died down, like the passion died after about 6 months. By the end, it just became the most boring thing, like sleeping with a corpse haha (I know sounds terrible but it is just a way of describing it) In the beginning they were both amazing like knockouts or dream girls and it was very passionate. The second girl I slept with only a month ago. It was almost like a mistake but out of desperation I caved in again.

Other than those 2 women, the other few that I slept with were not good experiences really except one that I slept with a few times but we had nowhere to go to sleep together really. 

I have EXTREME anxiety, not just social, but general anxiety, so just walking down the street, being in elevators, being in wide open or confined spaces are all issues.
On that note it is amazing that even one woman agreed to sleep with me.

At the same time, with how obsessed I am with sex, and how many hours I wasted messaging girls on dating sites, it is pretty pathetic, I am in my late 30's now


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

felicshagrace said:


> Wish I could say I still was
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sucks not having that connection(and I mean sex and beyond) with someone doesn't it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I had sex off and on with a Fender Stratocaster when I was 14. I got the the idea from watching Jimi Hendrix and believed it was like spiritual sex magic. I brought it to guitar class everyday during my freshmen year of high school and abandoned it in the band closet when I dropped out. I never saw it again, but I hear my teacher, who was kind of a jerk, took it and made it his own. I see him these days, naked, in the locker room at the gym. He's a hairy older guy now. I wonder if he'll give it back to me if I introduce myself and tell him my story.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

gopherinferno said:


> that's exactly what i was thinking
> 
> in a box, with a fox?


In her box. And yep. I was the fox.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

TenYears said:


> In her box. And yep. I was the fox.


FFS! (literally)


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

Wish I could say I wasn't. Starting to realize though to embrace being different.... no matter what it maybe, as a good thing. What's the fun in being like everyone else.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I've achieved some things and some stuff.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't know if just boasting about all the times you've had sex was really the purpose of this thread. Do you want to have sex off? Huh? We doing this?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Let's not have a sex off, we don't have enough protection.


----------



## LadyApathy (Dec 2, 2014)

That's for me to know lol


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

SamanthaStrange said:


> I can't tell if you're insulting me or not?! But I forgive you either way. :um


Wasn't insulting you, at all. Hope you're OK. I'm just....all over the place....I'm so, so, just all over the place right now.


----------



## wine1345 (Dec 22, 2013)

No because i'm to shy to get girls. Kissed two girls two years ago. Thats my biggest achievement.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

TenYears said:


> Wasn't insulting you, at all. Hope you're OK. I'm just....all over the place....I'm so, so, just all over the place right now.


No, I'm fine. I just couldn't tell what the hell you were trying to say, lol.

I know you're in a bad place, and I'm the last person to judge anyone. It's all good. :squeeze


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

Dang lost my post. To add onto my previous... Had one gf in college. My only one ever. We had being fooling around and were ready. But I couldn't find a condom. I always respected her for wanting to not do it when we were drunk or without a condom the first time. Long story short the a few days later I found condoms in my bottom dresser. 

Everything happens for a reason. Or atleast I hope so. Wish i didn't lose my last post, had gone into more depth about other things about myself, girls, blahh balhh . ahhh can't do it again.


----------



## Amumu (Apr 2, 2015)

nubly said:


> What are the chances of meeting two girls without a tongue?


oh you funny guy... ;D


----------



## Amumu (Apr 2, 2015)

Jesus ****. And I thought that people here are 98 % virgins. My mistake, my mistake. I suppose people with SA are easy to hook up. I feel such loser right now. lol


----------



## Agricola (Feb 20, 2015)

Yes. I had a girlfriend in college. Honestly, having sex did nothing to really improve my life in any meaningful and important way. The only good thing it did was demystify sex for me. Sex lost its mystique. 


I am pretty sure some of my friends are virgins and I would switch life circumstances with them in a heartbeat. Don't feel bad if you are still a virgin.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Ha ha ha, virgins are outnumbered, and there is actually very few forever aloners in this thread. Damn, color me impressed SAS.

_Staff Edit_


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

TenYears said:


> -in a graveyard (Yeah. Pls don't judge. There's a story behind this.)


You've already ran a half marathon with the post, might as well do a full marathon and share the story...


----------



## KittenGoneWild (May 12, 2013)

I've done it 7 times with a guy I've dated on and off again for 5 years. It took me 3 years before I had the courage to sleep with him. As much as I loved him, the sex was disappointing. We were both too awkward, had no idea what we were doing and had our standards set way too high thanks to porn. Such is life. I would, however, do it again in a heartbeat cause it made me feel close to him.


----------



## Blue2015 (Jul 3, 2015)

Kissed a few times, but that's about it.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't consider it an achievement of any sort, just something fun to do with someone you like, or alternatively something meaningful and bonding with someone you love (I would much prefer the latter but alas).

Unfortunately it is also something you feel compelled to do when you're single.

Oh and you're kind of looking at it the wrong way.


----------



## dadadoom (Nov 14, 2013)

I shouldn´t have started reading this...

Really, I shouldn´t.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

gopherinferno said:


> that's exactly what i was thinking
> 
> in a box, with a fox?


She was the fox. A fox in socks with knickers and locks.


----------



## dadadoom (Nov 14, 2013)

Kanova said:


> Ha ha ha, virgins are outnumbered, and there is actually very few forever aloners in this thread. Damn, color me impressed SAS.


Having sex is pretty easy, everyone wants it, society is freaking obsessed with it to the point of being the basic goal of any effort.

That´s why when you are an adult virgin there must be something REALLY wrong with you.


----------



## Amumu (Apr 2, 2015)

hesitation marks said:


> Oh and you're kind of looking at it the wrong way.


Who? me?


----------



## Amumu (Apr 2, 2015)

dadadoom said:


> *Having sex is pretty easy, everyone wants it, society is freaking obsessed with it to the point of being the basic goal of any effort.
> *
> That´s why when you are an adult virgin there must be something REALLY wrong with you.


Oh, please. Teach me master! If that's that easy. How can one get laid?

I'll have to point out:
It's easy for confident people. Not for unexperienced. Although I think I'm quite experienced(lol), I've read many articles of pleasuring women, what turns them on etc. So I got the theory. I just need to practice now. *BUT HOW??? WHERE TO START?*


----------



## dadadoom (Nov 14, 2013)

Amumu said:


> Oh, please. Teach me master! If that's that easy. How can one get laid?
> 
> I'll have to point out:
> It's easy for confident people. Not for unexperienced. Although I think I'm quite experienced(lol), I've read many articles of pleasuring women, what turns them on etc. So I got the theory. I just need to practice now. *BUT HOW??? WHERE TO START?*


I said it is pretty easy, and yet I am still a virgin.

*It is "pretty easy" but impossible with no friends or a social life.*

Since I stopped having these at about 19 years old I have managed to avoid any kind of sexual contact with women. Before it was, as I said, pretty easy to make out with women, which would have sooner or later ended in full coitus.

Your best bet would be the kind of youngsters that "go out" and get drunk or high, these were my kind of friends back in 2011.

But even if you were among geeky or otherwise physically unattractive anime/comic/videogame lovers you would eventually get laid, my only girlfriend was from that kind of background.

You just need enough friends. They can be from college, work, or even people you meet at gatherings or because of hobbies. Without a group of friends that includes females or that they themselves have female friends... Good luck talking to strangers on the street.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Rex87 said:


> Sucks not having that connection(and I mean sex and beyond) with someone doesn't it?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes it does.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

A handful of awkward experiences, but not technically any penetrative sex. One particular sequence of sexual transgressions has kind of put my off to enjoying anything sexual for a long time. The worst part is that it happened when I was just making serious progress with my anxiety. I hate that guy so much for ignoring my lack of consent, and abusing my timid disposition


----------



## MCCyves (Jul 7, 2015)

I am shame to admit this but I am a 37 year old virgin and who still living with his mother and grandmother. Yeah, its not something woman want to hear.


----------



## Disheveled and Lost (May 9, 2015)

dadadoom said:


> I said it is pretty easy, and yet I am still a virgin.
> 
> *It is "pretty easy" but impossible with no friends or a social life.*
> 
> You just need enough friends. They can be from college, work, or even people you meet at gatherings or because of hobbies. Without a group of friends that includes females or that they themselves have female friends... Good luck talking to strangers on the street.


I agree for the most part, if you have friends and a social life, you are just NATURALLY introduced to more and more people, it is like a license to easy access to meet people.

If you are wandering around alone as a lone wolf, it takes way more convincing that you are not a serial killer, weird, a loser, etc.

On the other hand, if you have a giant circle of friends, you still do have to say and do the right thing at the right time, so the pressure still rests on your shoulders of what to say to these girls and how to play your cards right. So even if you have ultimately tons more options, you still have to be smooth about it whether you are part of a fraternity or a creepy loner wandering around aimlessly


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Amumu said:


> Oh, please. Teach me master! If that's that easy. How can one get laid?
> 
> I'll have to point out:
> It's easy for confident people. Not for unexperienced. Although I think I'm quite experienced(lol), I've read many articles of pleasuring women, what turns them on etc. So I got the theory. I just need to practice now. *BUT HOW??? WHERE TO START?*


I'll just point out that reading articles =/= experience, and that is how it goes with everything. Like you can read techniques and stories and watch tournaments of like, dart throwing but that doesn't make you an expert.

Anyway, I think it actually is pretty easy to get laid if you really want it. Get drunk, go to a club and have a few more. Then...well, if you have ever been to a club, it is basically a meat market of vaginas and d***s.


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Hooker in Vegas
Hooker in Amsterdam 

That is all


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

crimeclub said:


> The Dr. Seuss of sex locations this guy.


Perfect children's book. Move aside green eggs and ham.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

For people who had sex in their life's, some of you seem to have shockingly low confidence.
Tell's quite something about some people's personality.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I've had lots of sex, but so what.

I'm alone.

Creating and maintaining relationships is the real accomplishment.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't want anyone to feel loserly on my behalf. I've had sex a lot, but I'm still a loser. Trust me.


----------



## HellCell (Jul 8, 2014)

Staticnz said:


> I don't want anyone to feel loserly on my behalf. I've had sex a lot, but I'm still a loser. Trust me.


I don't understand. What else do you need. I thought sex was the ultimate form of validation, especially if you're a male.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

Yeah wtf happened with me!??? Aw geeeeeezzzzz


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Yeah, I've had sex many times 
A couple of times with this guy I met at a bar, some one nighters.. A guy I met in a chat room for sex encounters (So much shame).. A 4 year long relationship, a short fling and a 5 month relationship that's still 
@TenYears - I'm impressed. Seriously curious on that graveyard story.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

Dammittt why didn't I boast more!??? I could impress people too. :-(


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

i woke up next to a sheep this afternoon


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

^ pfft. That's nothing. You ain't never been in my country have you? I can top that 1000x


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

@*Skeletra* Yeah, I guess I'm sort of a freak, and my ex-wife is def a freak, and you put us two together, and...yeah. She wanted to really cross the lines though. She wanted to have sex in public, and I drew the line there. She wanted to have a threesome, and I said no to that. She was...just...yeah. Ffs. She was insatiable. I swear to God that woman could do it ten times a day, every day. I'd be lying if I said that sometimes I don't miss the sex. But that's all I miss.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yes


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

I think we may have gone out with the same woman. I was with someone exactly as you describe for about eight months. But she was kind of insane and also not a very nice person. 

It was kind of like, insane crazy kinky sexy all the time VS. being constantly emotionally abused and treated like crap all the time. 


That's actually a difficult choice for a man. :-/


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Why is this in the frustration forum? This should be moved to the relationships (controversial discussion forum)


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

people who think that having sex means suddenly you're cured of SA or are going to start getting better....

oh my lord, i hope you just stay virgins because you have a really brutal letdown coming to you


----------



## Disheveled and Lost (May 9, 2015)

Staticnz said:


> I think we may have gone out with the same woman. I was with someone exactly as you describe for about eight months. But she was kind of insane and also not a very nice person.
> 
> It was kind of like, insane crazy kinky sexy all the time VS. being constantly emotionally abused and treated like crap all the time.
> 
> That's actually a difficult choice for a man. :-/


Yea that is the tradeoff. The last girl I was seeing said at one point and I knew her for a while, "I could have sex with a stranger or you, it would be the same thing" then she was saying, "all you want me for is sex, if I wasn't good-looking you wouldn't like me" and "you men are all pigs" hahaha

Then she wanted to do extreme stuff like pulling her hair and biting, she bit me up so bad I was bleeding, crazy.

The sex was pretty great for however long it lasted, but the insanity and emotional hell is part of the whole deal.

Great sex and nutty chicks go hand in hand.

If you find a nice sweet friendly polite girl, you will know where you stand with her at all times, she is totally predictable and stable, but the sex will just s*ck, boring plain and predictable


----------



## Disheveled and Lost (May 9, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> people who think that having sex means suddenly you're cured of SA or are going to start getting better....
> 
> oh my lord, i hope you just stay virgins because you have a really brutal letdown coming to you


Yea definitely, I thought in my mind, if I could just have sex a few times, it would build my confidence and I could say like, "look at me, I am kind of a man and have value somehow on the market"

It doesn't work that way at all. I am just as much of an emotional wreck and sick of myself and self-concious as ever


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

Below Average Drone said:


> Yea that is the tradeoff. The last girl I was seeing said at one point and I knew her for a while, "I could have sex with a stranger or you, it would be the same thing" then she was saying, "all you want me for is sex, if I wasn't good-looking you wouldn't like me" and "you men are all pigs" hahaha
> 
> Then she wanted to do extreme stuff like pulling her hair and biting, she bit me up so bad I was bleeding, crazy.
> 
> The sex was pretty great for however long it lasted, but the insanity and emotional hell is part of the whole deal.


Yup. She was exactly like that lol.

She'd always tell me random horrible things about myself. Like, oh, I can see why your ex broke up with you, you are such a nice guy, but you're such a mess and difficult to be around.

I'd be like. Um. Thanks? For saying random mean stuff?

She was like, how did you get a previous girlfriend? You make me crazy but I don't understand why I like you. There must be something more to you? It doesn't make sense.

Me. Um. Thanks again.

I'm really enjoying being told all this horrible stuff about myself all the time.


----------



## PandaPop (May 21, 2010)

Yup, I lost my virginity when I was 16 and have had sexy many times in the last 10 years.


----------



## gumballhead (Jun 8, 2011)

Well, I can always count on my best girl Handi Magee to "pull through" if you get my drift.


----------



## AmbiValenzia (May 20, 2014)

I actually had quite often sex with my first and only girlfriend. Years later, after we broke up, i paid once for escort service. Thats it. Thats several years in the past now, tough.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

Also the new girl I am seeing now is so nice. She hasn't said a single mean thing about me. It's really awesome. She's so cool. I feel lucky.


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

IllusiveOne said:


> I have. Though I paid for it, so not really an achievement.


I spent three years with the girl I lost my virginity to, I paid for every date we ever had and bought her an engagement ring before we had sex, so I guess you can say I paid for it.



Strychine said:


> Yes, with both girls and guys.
> Both good in different aspects


You win!!


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

TenYears said:


> @*Skeletra* Yeah, I guess I'm sort of a freak, and my ex-wife is def a freak, and you put us two together, and...yeah. She wanted to really cross the lines though. She wanted to have sex in public, and I drew the line there. She wanted to have a threesome, and I said no to that. She was...just...yeah. Ffs. She was insatiable. I swear to God that woman could do it ten times a day, every day. I'd be lying if I said that sometimes I don't miss the sex. But that's all I miss.


You can't just casually mention sex in the graveyard without telling us the full story. Spit it out!

Oh, and is your ex-wife single? >

(FYI. It's possible to end up on a sex predator list for having sex in public)



> A man who had sex with his girlfriend on a crowded Florida beach in front of children will serve 2 1/2 years in the slammer.


http://www.nydailynews.com/news/crime/fla-man-2-1-2-years-beach-sex-front-kids-article-1.2283717


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Oh Dae su said:


> Having sex is an achievement? :lol Maybe to this forum. It's just sex....The obsession with sex on this forum is becoming tiring.


I'm glad someone else has said this.



Amumu said:


> Yea. For some it is! Especially for shy guys. It's just sex for those who have done it tons of times. But for those(especially sexually frustrated ones), who have never touched a girl, is a way different story.


It's incredibly depressing that most of you on here class sex as an 'achievement'. I would laugh but I don't want to patronise you.

Don't you have any dignity or respect for yourselves? Are you secretly horny little teenage boys who've recently reached puberty and just found out that a certain part of your body gets excited out of your control? Because that's how it comes across. I can appreciate little teen boys acting like this but not grown men. You should be old enough to realise there is more to life than losing your virginity or just getting sex.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

Wren611 said:


> Don't you have any dignity or respect for yourselves? Are you secretly horny little teenage boys who've recently reached puberty and just found out that a certain part of your body gets excited out of your control?


I'm not quite sure you get men...


----------



## Amumu (Apr 2, 2015)

Wren611 said:


> I'm glad someone else has said this.
> 
> It's incredibly depressing that most of you on here class sex as an 'achievement'. I would laugh but I don't want to patronise you.
> 
> Don't you have any dignity or respect for yourselves? Are you secretly horny little teenage boys who've recently reached puberty and just found out that a certain part of your body gets excited out of your control? Because that's how it comes across. I can appreciate little teen boys acting like this but not grown men. You should be old enough to realise there is more to life than losing your virginity or just getting sex.


Ok. Then tell me this. Have you had sex?

Ps. Im not talking only about sex. Maybe you misunderstood me. I'm talking about the connection that you feel when you love someone and thus share intimacy through sex. It's what the most of us here seek!


----------



## anthropy (Sep 5, 2014)

of course not, im shy.

_Staff Edit_


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

anthropy said:


> of course not, im shy.
> 
> _Staff Edit_


It is possible.

It is possible for someone with SAD, GAD, PTSD, MDD, bipolar disorder, BPD, and agoraphobia with panic attacks to...have had sex...have been married....have children.

I don't know why you think you can just dismiss all my mental illnesses, just because I've gotten laid.

And I've never hired a prostitute. Ffs.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

TenYears said:


> It is possible.
> 
> It is possible for someone with SAD, GAD, PTSD, MDD, bipolar disorder, BPD, and agoraphobia with panic attacks to...have had sex...have been married....have children.
> 
> ...


Dude, he's 20, you're 45. Clearly he has life figured out, as well as an objective view on how all our conditions work. Just accept it....you don't have SA.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

crimeclub said:


> Dude, he's 20, you're 45. Clearly he has life figured out, as well as an objective view on how all our conditions work. Just accept it....you don't have SA.


Yeah. Wow. Ffs.

I'm having an "aha moment".

What am I even doing here? Wtf? Why am I on a social anxiety site? Wait a sec, I'm cured! Dafuq?


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

Sex certainly cured me of all my life ills. I can vouch for that.

MIRACLE CURE!!


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

This thread is just begging to make virgins feel more bad lol, I don't understand the purpose to be honest since the results won't be accurate, non-virgins will gladly vote yes, and half the virgins will probably choose to not even join in (like the pic thread, hot people will post, ugly people won't "This forum is so hot!". Though it was entertaining to see Ten Years list of sex locations lol.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

I seriously think that if you have had sex, there is this irresistible human urge to slip this fact into every conversation. So this thread is catnip for humans that have had sex (mostly if they are males lol).


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

crimeclub said:


> This thread is just begging to make virgins feel more bad lol, I don't understand the purpose to be honest since the results won't be accurate, non-virgins will gladly vote yes, and half the virgins will probably choose to not even join in (like the pic thread, hot people will post, ugly people won't "This forum is so hot!". Though it was entertaining to see Ten Years list of sex locations lol.


Ffs I'm going to delete that, now. Lol.

I just...don't know what I was thinking. I've gotten several PMs about that. I really didn't intend for that to get any attention, I just...wanted to contribute I guess. I've had sex in a lot of places, some pretty strange. I shouldn't have, I, just...some things are better left unsaid.

I just...want to go back in time....and erase that post...I really do.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

TenYears said:


> Ffs I'm going to delete that, now. Lol.
> 
> I just...don't know what I was thinking. I've gotten several PMs about that. I really didn't intend for that to get any attention, I just...wanted to contribute I guess. I've had sex in a lot of places, some pretty strange. I shouldn't have, I, just...some things are better left unsaid.
> 
> I just...want to go back in time....and erase that post...I really do.


Don't delete man, it was a cool post haha. I could post a pretty damn decent post in this thread but I really just don't have enough interest right now to type it out, but no problems to those who do really, just participating in the topic.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

TenYears said:


> Ffs I'm going to delete that, now. Lol.
> 
> I just...don't know what I was thinking. I've gotten several PMs about that. I really didn't intend for that to get any attention, I just...wanted to contribute I guess. I've had sex in a lot of places, some pretty strange. I shouldn't have, I, just...some things are better left unsaid.
> 
> I just...want to go back in time....and erase that post...I really do.


Heck dude. Celebrate it. We shouldn't live in jealousy. We do. But we shouldn't.


----------



## Disheveled and Lost (May 9, 2015)

Staticnz said:


> Yup. She was exactly like that lol.
> 
> She'd always tell me random horrible things about myself. Like, oh, I can see why your ex broke up with you, you are such a nice guy, but you're such a mess and difficult to be around.
> 
> ...


Well our biggest fight through text she said she is embarrassed to be seen with me, that I am a creep and that she thinks I have scoliosis (I have bad posture) Then she said, you can't even talk to your neighbors.

So then I said, "You can't talk, you dress like a groupie at a Bon Jovi concert, watch Rosie and Ellen and are still going to clubs."

Then later she said, cause I don't like to "finger her" she said, I think you don't like that because you think it is disgusting. Then she wants me to be rough in bed, and then she says later, you could never do that, like implying I am a wimp, just endless psychological damage


----------



## wafflehouse (Jan 12, 2015)

Guess I'll be the tie-breaker...


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

crimeclub said:


> This thread is just begging to make virgins feel more bad lol, I don't understand the purpose to be honest since the results won't be accurate, non-virgins will gladly vote yes, and half the virgins will probably choose to not even join in (like the pic thread, hot people will post, ugly people won't "This forum is so hot!". Though it was entertaining to see Ten Years list of sex locations lol.


lol I remember people saying in other threads that most non virgins don't talk about sex/dating to show off, but posts in this thread prove otherwise. There isn't anything wrong with this thread, but it does belong in the wrong section of the forum, it does not belong in frustration.


----------



## francisarsenic (May 28, 2015)

Amumu said:


> After reading one thread about virginity. I'm really curious of a real percentage. Please be honest!
> 
> PS.
> I'm virgin. Kissed 2 girls in my life. (w/o tongue)
> ...


You are only 18. Don't feel like a loser. Okay, feel like a loser if you want. But you're not.

Post a question about what age people were when they first had sex.

Also, sex is not always an achievement. Sometimes it's a concession to misplaced societal values.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

dadadoom said:


> Having sex is pretty easy, everyone wants it, society is freaking obsessed with it to the point of being the basic goal of any effort.
> 
> That´s why when you are an adult virgin there must be something REALLY wrong with you.


Haha yep it called sa


Amumu said:


> Jesus ****. And I thought that people here are 98 % virgins. My mistake, my mistake. I suppose people with SA are easy to hook up. I feel such loser right now. lol


So did i

OP: i am 23 
never even talked to a girl outside work
Never kissed
Never dated
Never touched a girl
And still a virgin and probably will be till i die but o well that live dont you just love it


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

will keep a close eye on this thread.


----------



## Amumu (Apr 2, 2015)

Ok now it's exactly 50/50 lol. At least half of us have done it.


----------



## Tovarish (Mar 17, 2015)

I can't help but feel depressed by this thread. I guess that's why it's in the frustration section.


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

I've never had a dating life, I've never kissed a woman/girl. I'm hoping that therapy will bring me closer to having a better self image, coping skills and confidence to finally pursue dating, romance and hopefully sex. It's a major personal goal for me to finally have a genuine girlfriend. It's privately painful to observe other people discussing their personal lives- wives, husbands, significant others, etc.; getting married, getting pregnant, etc. I have absolutely no intimacy experiences and it sucks.


----------



## Nessie91 (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm 23, almost 24, and I'm still a virgin.

It's so pathetic.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

Below Average Drone said:


> Well our biggest fight through text she said she is embarrassed to be seen with me, that I am a creep and that she thinks I have scoliosis (I have bad posture) Then she said, you can't even talk to your neighbors.
> 
> So then I said, "You can't talk, you dress like a groupie at a Bon Jovi concert, watch Rosie and Ellen and are still going to clubs."
> 
> Then later she said, cause I don't like to "finger her" she said, I think you don't like that because you think it is disgusting. Then she wants me to be rough in bed, and then she says later, you could never do that, like implying I am a wimp, just endless psychological damage


Oooo damn dude. Careful there. I know it's the temptation to fight back when someone is taking constant pot-shots at you, but I really tried to avoid it. And try to compromise and make things better.

Didn't work, she just kept verbally punching me in the face. But eventually you are just trying to one-up each other on who can guilt trip the other person worse. It's really unhealthy.

Yep it's just best to not be in a relationship like that isn't it? If all you feel you can bring to the relationship, is sniping back when you are attacked. That ain't good heh.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Blushy said:


> Not a virgin.
> 
> I'm really backwards about things and have had sex with more people than I have kissed. :con
> 
> I have only kissed my husband.


Open relationship?


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

nubly said:


> Open relationship?


Nope. I was just always really weird about kissing. I never kissed any of my sexual partners before my husband. I'm kind of backwards in thinking that kissing is more intimate than sex. :stu


----------



## teopap (May 12, 2013)

I never had sex. Actually is easier for me to study physics and work in a nuclear power plant, while my grades in school were above average, close to zero.
The only way not to die virgin is to pay for sex, but I'm scared of this too. It's like something missing from my brain, that contains informations about how to manage a relationship, how to kiss and have sex. 
Like installing a graphics card on computer ... without drivers. Totally useless no matter how good is it. I don't have "drivers" for intercourse. I am so socially awkward.


----------



## Amumu (Apr 2, 2015)

Nessie91 said:


> I'm 23, almost 24, and I'm still a virgin.
> 
> It's so pathetic.


If that's you in the profile pic... I don't see a problem. Almost any guy would want you.


----------



## Zosie92 (Jun 25, 2015)

Haven't had sex, but did get very hot and heavy with a guy on holiday. (There was a grand piano involved.) 

He turned out to be an absolute git, so never did get to fulfil that fantasy ;D


----------



## Nillocke (Oct 18, 2014)

Nope. Never kissed or held hands with a girl either. I did go on two dates in 2013 (both with the same girl), but I don't know how I managed to do that. I honestly forget about them many times because it seems so foreign.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

-Never had sex
-Never kissed a girl
-Never been on a date 
-Never had a girlfriend 

But I don't think it will be like this forever, I really don't. I've just always been really shy around women and really had no idea what i'm doing. Iv'e had opprotunities to get these things but my shyness and lack of social skills has kind of limited me. So yeah i'm on Tinder right now and been talking to this girl and hopefully it will work out. My only concern is my height. I am only 5 ft 3 tall man so i'm afraid she will see this as deal breaker and I don't want to go into a date completely nervous only for her to reject me simply because of this.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Yes, but now I am a 2nd Virgin. Good times.

What's the actual term for this? Born Again Virgin?? Idk, there should be one lol.


----------



## LeviiStar (Jul 13, 2015)

Yes.. A few dozen times.. With the one person.. 7 years ago. :/


----------



## Disheveled and Lost (May 9, 2015)

Staticnz said:


> Oooo damn dude. Careful there. I know it's the temptation to fight back when someone is taking constant pot-shots at you, but I really tried to avoid it. And try to compromise and make things better.
> 
> Didn't work, she just kept verbally punching me in the face. But eventually you are just trying to one-up each other on who can guilt trip the other person worse. It's really unhealthy.
> 
> Yep it's just best to not be in a relationship like that isn't it? If all you feel you can bring to the relationship, is sniping back when you are attacked. That ain't good heh.


Well I am actually still with her on and off despite that. In a way, good to say the worst possible thing because now its out in the open.

But at this point, she could insult me and my mother in any way imagineable and I would just ask, "Why are you saying that? Are you having a rough day? Do you want to talk about it?"

If you know someone well enough, you start to hate a lot about them, and when these big arguments come up, it is just like opening the floodgates. Like each person has 10 arguments saved up for months of how defective the other person is, with rebuttals.


----------



## jc90 (Jun 24, 2013)

I've never had sex. I don't see how people make sex sound easy. Sometimes I feel like I have the worst luck for a decent looking guy, but hey life goes on.


----------



## teopap (May 12, 2013)

While I never had sex or kissed, I had been on some dates when I was 17. Thanks god I had the experience to held hands and to have an instant kiss with a girl. But this can't be a real kiss, right ? Both of these relationships lasted about a week, trully a miracle. I am 24 now and I don't know how to kiss or have sex. I'm even scared to go to a prostitute to teach me. The idea of kissing or sex gives me cold sweats and panic attacks.
And now there is a girl that likes me and she has confessed it to me, but I'm unable to do anything. I wish she never liked me. I'm so socially disabled to do anything.


----------



## Amumu (Apr 2, 2015)

teopap said:


> While I never had sex or kissed, I had been on some dates when I was 17. Thanks god I had the experience to held hands and to have an instant kiss with a girl. But this can't be a real kiss, right ? Both of these relationships lasted about a week, trully a miracle. I am 24 now and I don't know how to kiss or have sex. I'm even scared to go to a prostitute to teach me. The idea of kissing or sex gives me cold sweats and panic attacks.
> And now there is a girl that likes me and she has confessed it to me, but I'm unable to do anything. I wish she never liked me. I'm so socially disabled to do anything.


Get drunk with her. DO something. Anything. Don't miss a good chance. It's better than doing nothing.


----------



## teopap (May 12, 2013)

Amumu said:


> Get drunk with her. DO something. Anything. Don't miss a good chance. It's better than doing nothing.


I can drink. And I can drink a lot. She doesn't drink. And If I am drunk it smells from miles. I'm usually high on benzos but that doesn't help. It doesn't get the anxious thoughts away. I'm fully aware of my environment and the terror, unlike alcohol.


----------



## John762 (Jul 15, 2015)

Nope, never even gone on a date or kissed a girl. Im only 18 so there's plenty of time for me to meet someone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Ye.


----------



## teopap (May 12, 2013)

I can't act too well without benzos, I speak weird like I am a foreigner because of the chronic exposure to anxiety, I make awkward movements, I trip over things, I shake and blush. A girl will give me definitely a panic attack. Writing this I thought for a moment if I am from another planet and just dropped to earth for aliens to make fun of me.

_Staff Edit_


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

yes. now i am facing the next hurdle ....the ridiculous stereotype that all the pleasure giving during sex is the man's responsibility


----------



## Blag (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm 19 already, never kissed a girl, rarely ever touched a girl, forget about the sex. I'm handsome and have no deformation, so idk why.


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

Yes. I lost my virginity at 20 to my first boyfriend. We had ALOT of sex...Many times a day/night. After that relationship ended, I tried having a one night stand...But it wasn't that good. Sex with someone you love is better in my opinion. For now, I am having a sexless summer, which sucks but I guess it's good to have a break. I don't want to hook up with just anyone, it's not my thing. No love= no sex for me. So yeah only had sex with 2 guys in my life.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Nope!!!


----------



## sophiam (Mar 9, 2014)

can we talk about how there's a frowny face next to the "no" option as if never having sex is the saddest thing humanly possible


----------



## Peighton (Jun 12, 2015)

I don't know what that is.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah. I didn't enjoy the few times that I did do it though. Not enjoyable at all. :/


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Who cares?


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

yipikaye


----------



## SENNA (Jul 3, 2015)

Yeah a few, a lot better when I was in a long lasting relationship as the sex was more passionate and felt like it had more meaning if that makes sense, sex with a girl you love is a lot better than a girl you met down the pub for sure.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Honestly a lot. I guess my biggest achievement was having a 3way in the back of my friend's ferarri with 2 girls I met at chucky cheese while my friend drove us to his house. When we got there I took the hot girl to another room and we had a contest to see who could make their girl scream louder. I won.


----------



## Theresa Ann (Jun 13, 2014)

ha... no.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Imbored21 said:


> Honestly a lot. I guess my biggest achievement was having a 3way in the back of my friend's ferarri with 2 girls I met at chucky cheese while my friend drove us to his house. When we got there I took the hot girl to another room and we had a contest to see who could make their girl scream louder. I won.


What??? you are always complaining about girls dont like you why did she sleep with you then


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

mike91 said:


> What??? you are always complaining about girls dont like you why did she sleep with you then


If you think this is truth I have a bridge to sell you


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I've got 9 and a half A* - C grade GCSE's, a third class BA degree, I lived alone for almost a year, and I'm ranked 620k aprox out of 1,950,668 (that are ranked) in an mmorpg.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

No but I hope I lose it before my 22nd birthday. If i'm 22 and still a virgin, that would be bad.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I've got 9 and a half A* - C grade GCSE's, a third class BA degree, I lived alone for almost a year, and I'm ranked 620k aprox out of 1,950,668 (that are ranked) in an mmorpg.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Imbored21 said:


> I took the hot girl to another room and we had a contest to see who could make their girl scream louder. I won.


What did you do? Spanked her with a baseball bat or played Justin Bieber in the background?

It wouldn't be SAS without the sex obsession and looking at it as if it is the Holy Grail that will change your life for the better or make you normal or adequate. The OP's expectations will almost surely be crushed.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

Had sex last night.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Today with my hand.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

sad vlad said:


> It wouldn't be SAS without the sex obsession and looking at it as if it is the Holy Grail that will change your life for the better or make you normal or adequate. The OP's expectations will almost surely be crushed.


It wouldn't be SAS without someone trying to down play it so everyone can sing kumbaya together. I got more obsessed with sex when I started getting it regularly and damn right you feel better about yourself.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

Had sex again, last night.


----------



## Abbeh (Jul 23, 2015)

No I'm not, but I personally don't like sex. =[


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Once. With an under-aged donkey.


----------



## Blakey (Jul 5, 2014)

Had bed then went to sex


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

still haven't had any experiences yet. It won't happen any time soon.


----------



## Xisha (Apr 19, 2015)

No one can get past my chastity belt.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Left hands been getting left out.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Roberto said:


> I had sex off and on with a Fender Stratocaster when I was 14. I got the the idea from watching Jimi Hendrix and believed it was like spiritual sex magic. I brought it to guitar class everyday during my freshmen year of high school and abandoned it in the band closet when I dropped out. I never saw it again, but I hear my teacher, who was kind of a jerk, took it and made it his own. I see him these days, naked, in the locker room at the gym. He's a hairy older guy now. I wonder if he'll give it back to me if I introduce myself and tell him my story.


This guy (a very young John Frusciante) talks about something. It's quite a story.





So I'm thinking, "that's what the whole sex with a guitar thing was all about. Ohhh i get it now." O.O I was so confused when I heard that.
I have no sex stories. They're more likely to be about my stint an English convent marked by days where I swore celibacy. Ahh, so chaste. I do miss those days. I think it's about time to change my habit... for something more tempting. Maybe a little whorish.  with glitter. And stripper heels. Maybe. Yep, no stories at all, well that I would brag about anyway.


----------



## AmbiValenzia (May 20, 2014)

Staticnz said:


> Had sex again, last night.


Nice. How much was she?


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

$0


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

*Achievments:*

2005: Started Masturbating


----------

